# I hate cleaning up after turning !!



## MrSmith670 (Jan 26, 2014)

I had the same idea a few weeks ago. Works pretty good. I originally ran the shop vac while turning, but I got tired of listening to it, now I turn it on every now and then and sweep the mess up.


----------



## WildmanJack (Jan 22, 2014)

John, I have to admit. The noise of the dust collector is about to drive me crazy butt now I wear headphones and that pretty much cuts it out..
John


----------



## TechRedneck (Jul 30, 2010)

I had the same issues. Since I have a 4" DC unit, I put in a blast gate and attached the hose to the bracket of the tool rest. This way it moves with the tool rest and sucks up most of the chips and nearly all of the sawdust when sanding.

What falls on the floor I just use the floor sweep under the table and disconnect the hose to clean off the remainder of the table.










I have been seriously woodworking for about 5 years now but new to wood turning (quite fun) and picked up this lathe from my father in law who retired from woodworking.


----------



## WildmanJack (Jan 22, 2014)

Great idea, how do you keep your bench so uncluttered, min is always a mess. LOL


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

My version


----------



## TerryDowning (Aug 8, 2012)

Nice one Bert, gives me idea.


----------



## TechRedneck (Jul 30, 2010)

Wildman

The trick is to take pictures after you clean the shop. Seriously tho, I am a bit anal about keeping a clean shop. After turning, the chips that escape the DC get sucked up right away off the table top. There is nowhere to go between the table and the wall. The chips that get on me or on the floor get the ole broom treatment and get sucked up with the floor sweep. Honestly, it takes more time to dig the chips out of my apron pockets than it takes to clean up the table and floor. If you don't have floor mats, I highly recommend them.. I buy mine at a local discount store for $12 a pack of 6 on sale.

Bert, you have a great idea for a free standing "catch all." After my first couple turnings, I had to go out and get some additional lighting. Sure helps us folks who are getting older.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Thank you Mike


----------



## WildmanJack (Jan 22, 2014)

How I wish I was anal about keeping my shop clean. I guess I can start tomorrow… I keep trying but…... it ain't easy !!!!!!


----------

